# slow crop? or did I just give her too much?



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi all,
I am a bit concerned, Destinys' last feeding was about 6 hours ago and she still has about 5 to 6 cc's in her crop. What do I do, she is acting like she is starving


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Makita725,


How old is this little one?

Are they being kept "warm" definitely? Made to be warm?

Sometimes their Crops will empty faster or slower than others for no appearant reason...

Should empty overnight for sure...

If healthy, they ALWAYS act like they are starving...! Lol...

Which is why their Pigeon parents usually ignore them and stay away from them as much as possible after a certain point...


How are the poops?


Best wishes to you both..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

makita725 said:


> Hi all,
> I am a bit concerned, Destinys' last feeding was about 6 hours ago and she still has about 5 to 6 cc's in her crop. What do I do, she is acting like she is starving


Hi makita725, is this Destiny's first sign of a slow crop?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely be sure Destiny is plenty warm. Even though she is probably begging pitifully, let's give the crop a bit more time to empty before feeding again. Gently massage the crop to see if the contents are fluid or feel more solid. Let us know.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well too..."5 or 6 ccs" is mighty small to feel in a crop, or to see in a crop unless it is a very very young Pigeon...

Are we sure we are meaning that quantity?

Too...whatever the quantity, one does well to feel their Crops to make sure all is 'mushy' and if it feels firm, then offer Water, and or up the soupyness of the formula-food so it is less thick.

If this Pigeon is around 20 days old now thereabouts, five or six ccs would be one fourth or one fifth of one feeding-meal, and would hardly count as anything by itself.

Anyway...let us know?

As mentioned above, the 'warm' thing is potentially very important to them, unless they for sure are become little 'furnaces' on their own...

A chilled Baby will eat and wish to be fed, but the food may not digest right or it may sit overlong in their Crop and become spoiled in there...making them ill...

When I raise them, I always provide a warm place ( "Squeaker Warm House" ) as their own Nest, which they are free to enjoy being in, or to lay around off of as they like, even though they make their own heat nicely enough once developed enough to do so.

The other component of this of course, is how the poops are pileing up...and their consistancy...

These are 'stomachs' with little Wings!


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Makita,

6 hours ago and only 6cc's in the crop????

Yes she is starving. It is not enough food at all. Phil is right on the mark here. Depending on the birds age it could be a very significant mealtime shortage. I would say to you to ask more of Phil in this case as he is so experienced in young bird feeding and quantities. Please be sure of exactly the # of CC's (or mls) in each meal first though and do keep checking for the fecal output to know if enough is being fed.

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear members,

Keep in mind that Destiny is an unsually small pigeon and that we were going through a gradual process of increasing her feedings up to hopefully a more normal amount for a baby her age. She simply isn't big enough to be taking the quantity that a more normal size baby would.

You need to read all the posts about Destiny to get the whole picture of what's been happening.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Oh, sorry...!

Lol...


Are there any images?

Present weight?

Anyway...

I hope all is well...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

Here is a link to some pictures that Makita (Wendy) has posted. I don't know if she's got anymore current ones though.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/makita725/detail?.dir=18b1&.dnm=40f2re2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, Wendy...


The images of Destiny at 12 days old...


This might be showing either a Baby who has not been kept warm enough, or, who is/was not being fed enough, or both...the Baby seemd dim and inactive to me...



Babys, even at 10 or 12 days of age should be active at least some of the time, and if not, then it is most likely because they are not being kept warm enough...

Too, the quantities of food previously mentioned for Destiny's feedings, seem way way too small even for a Baby of the size shown...


Wendy, would you please give some details of how you are keeping destiny warm?


And also on whether she is an enthusiastic 'Wing Flapping' little peeper when chow time rolls around?

And, what are the poops like? How many in a-day?

How old is she now?


And, lastly, did you read through the post I wrote you which referenced both Winter's progress from when I got him, his image album, and, the "Squeaker Warm House" and food details?


Let us know?

Below I will put an image of little 'Winter' at about 15 days old.

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is on eof Winter at what I thought was about 8 or nine days old...this on day two of my having him, after his having been chilled in a box in their garage and no food and out of the nest for three days while the people were trying to find someone to bring him to...

The people said he was about five days old when they cleared the nest out...

When I got him, he was in a box with soft cloths and is sibling was already perished from privation...

He was initiaially stiff, dim, chilled, mottled but trying to move and respond to being held...and I spent a while getting him warmed up in hot-breath hand-nest then onto the Heating Pad Nest.

After that he sprung back nicely, amazingly I think...!

Anyway, my point is, even an eight or nine day old Pigeon Baby, once warm and fed a few times will tend to be quite active in response to their parent or adopted parent's attentions and feed occasions...

So, when I see successive images of a Baby who is dim or droopy-eye-lid quiet, I have to wonder if they are being kept warm enough...
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Wendy,

When I raised George, I always made sure his crop was half-full during the day, filling it every time I fed. I let his crop totally empty once per day, and if it seemed to be taking too long to do so, I offered a bit of diluted ACV (one tablespoon per gallon of water). The vinegar helped to clean out the crop.

Laura


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

okay I am gonna try to answer everyone's questions I hope I get them all.
Destiny is 18 days old today and while she is a bit behind in her size, she is far from inacitve. She freaks out anytime I go near her even if its not feeding time. She is always verbal and in fact today she managed to get her self out of the nesting box and is now all over the brooder. Okay her brooder is a 55 gallon tank with a heat lamp the temp is between 86-90. She is always nice and toastey. Terry- Yes this is the first sign of slow crop, she is still not empty from the time I posted yesterday. I am guessing there is about 7 cc's of food still in there not hard at all. It still feels nice and soft like it always has. She has gotten lots of pin feathers in the past two days. I will take a picture of her to put on this post. Phil I understand what you are saying about the wing flapping she does so that just hard for me to get a picture of her doing that, that will be clear enough for you to see. Not the best of cameras. I gave her about 2 cc's of water to try to help things along and yes she is still pooping and alot I just layed down fresh towels so that I can try to count them. If she would not have escaped from her nesting box over night I would have a better count but she was all over that tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/makita725/album?.dir=18b1&.src=ph


let me know what you think I am really getting scared


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/makit...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


trouble with the link try this one


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Update*

I just blocked Destiny off alittle more in the brooder so that she is forced to stay under the heat. Her crop has still not emptied. SHe did poopwhile I was with her and I have to say other than being alittle more watery it looked normal. I assume that its watery because I gave her straight water a few times today to try to move things along.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Wendy,


Well...she does seem a little under-developed for her age, but what-the-heck, she will likely catch up just fine on her own time-table...

Those images of her with a full Crop do indeed show one full Crop!

The temperature you mention I would think is too cool...

At least my own sense of it and my own practice, which is to keep them around 100 - 104 degrees Farenheit thereabouts, or, at a temp which feels j-u-s-t 'warmish' to my wrist.

I think you might need to double check your cc references...and let us know on that as for how much you are actually feeding her, and, how many times-a-day and how much you are noteing seems to be not passing now...


As for the not-passing, whatever food is still in her Crop from yesterday, if it was me, I would mix up some ACV-Water, useing the "raw" Apple Cider Vinegar, to the tune of one and a half Tablespoons of it to a Gallon of Water, and use that for her drinking and food mixing...and, of course, if for drinking, make sure it is tepid ( wrist temperature) when offered...

That, and gently massage her Crop from the bottom but not so as to in any way make it's contents go 'up' into her throat of course...but massage it gently off and on with your warm fingertips...

Now - 

What have you been feeding her?

How do you warm it?

How do you test it's warmth?

What do the poops look like?



Glad to hear she is active and assertive...!


Are you willing to try making a 'Squeaker Warm House" for her? and to just have that on some dresser top or table or something?

Might be a lot better than a tank with a lamp...a LOT better...



Best wishes you two!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Phil,
As of yesterday we had gotten her up to 15cc's every 3 to 4 hours. SHe has a mix of ground wild bird seed, baby bird formula, chick starter and a drop of banana baby food. Her amount of food has been increased by quite a bit over the past few days. I blocked her off in the brooder allowing her about a 1 foot space to roam so that she is forced to stay under the heat I will take the temp in there and make sure that it is 100. Is a heating pad better? I will use one if you think so. As for this Apple Cider Viniger is this something that I can get at the food store??? I never heard of it.

As for warming her food I use warm water to mix it and test it on my wrist like I did with my kids when they were babies, as for her poop there is plenty of it I just layed down some paper towel untop of her beding so that I can get a better count and a better look the last one was a bit on the watery side but I think it is because I gave her some water to get things moving, SHe is actung like she is starving


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Wendy,

Just answered your PM .. sorry to be slow .. have been out on bird rescue stuff all day. The suggestions for the apple cider vinegar are excellent, and yes, you can get it at the store though a health food store would be a better place to get the type of ACV we really need. What we are trying to do is change the Ph balance in the crop to avoid a massive yeast infection and get things moving again. You can also accomplish this with a small bit of baking soda dissolved in water and syringed to the baby. I would definitely not give any more food until the crop has either completely emptied or very nearly so .. just the ACV or soda water in small amounts.

I had my own scare with the evicted babies this morning as their crops had not emptied from the last feeding last evening. I gave them a bit of water and up'ed the temp a bit. Thankfully, they were both empty by the time I got back this afternoon.

Please keep us posted, and do feel free to call me if you wish. 

Terry


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

well thanks to Terry's support and guidance I was able to safely remove about 8cc's of food from Destiny's crop. There was really no choice but to get some of it out, as she was breathing really heavy and was trying to bring it up on her own. She became very quiet and to honest I believe it would not have been long before she died. So after removing the food I gave her 1cc of acv water and I will try to extract some more in another hour or so. I uped her temp to almost 100 and she is now sleeping peacefully. Cross your fingers! Thank you to everyone for your help and advice. And Terry special thanks to you. I will update everyone as soon as I have some news


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just my opinion...*

but from things I've read here in PT, wouldn't a heating pad be better?

Is the baby under the light 24/7? IF it did get too hot, she couldn't escape - even with a heating pad, there should be an option of being on or off the pad, right?


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

She is in a brooder tank so she is able to get away from the heat if she wants to. I have a heating pad but quite honestly I dont believe that it gets warm enough and with the way she moves around I am afraid that she will get off of it and get cold. I dont honestly know I am new to this. ALways want to hear others advice


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Wendy..!




makita725 said:


> Hi Phil,
> As of yesterday we had gotten her up to 15cc's every 3 to 4 hours.



So, over the course of an average day, how many feedings of 15 ccs?

Or, roughly, how many ccs total every 24 hours?

And, what does she weigh, do you have a way to find out?

When Winter weighted 80 Grams, he was eating something like 14 ccs every two or two and a half hours, over a sixteen hour day. Whatever my hours were, were his too...

This put him then, at nine days old or ten, at eating about 90 - 100 ccs a-day roughy, and soon more...sometimes I would feed him more and his Crop would slow down...so, I fed him less, so that generally it all passed in two or two and a half hours or so. But it was still slowly climbing from the initial 100-ish ccs a-day to soon twice that...thrice that...and by then he was self feeding with occasional me-feeds and I left town for a week.

Make the "ooooOOooo! -oooooooOOooooO!" sound when you wish to announce feeding her, and when offering the food. This way, it will soon become a way to call her...it will pay off later, also.

Do the same with Water, and later, if you remain THE source of Water, she will come when called...



> SHe has a mix of ground wild bird seed, baby bird formula, chick starter and a drop of banana baby food.



My intuition suggests to definitely skip the Babanna Baby food...and definitely skip the chick starter...

If you want to add 'fruit' get some dried Goji Berries (any Health Food Store) and blend them in a regular Kitchen Blender ( get a nice used one at any thrift store for 5 bucks or less) with some Seeds into a powder...use that.

Likely, dried 'dark' tart Michigan Cherries would be good too if 'organic' and NO 'sulphites' or the likes...but ditto, blend them into a powder WITH the Seeds...or else they are too gummy and will not blend into a powder...


Get some Sea Weed, any Oriental Market should have it, dried, thin, flat or matted, add 10 percent by rough volume of that every other day or two to the Seed & dried-Berry blender-made powder...


Raw Apple Cider Vinegar can be had of any Health Food Store cheaply..."Haines" I think is the brand one tends to see...

But once her Crop is passing food steady again, I do not tink you will need to continue with the Vinegar Water...

While there, also get some 'pro-biotics' or get them Mail Order that are Pigeon specific, from some Pigeon supply place...

Also get some 'digestive enzymes'...which the Health Food Store should have various kinds of...

Add a little of both of these...to her formula when you make it up each day fresh.

You can make dry ingredients like the Seed-Berry-Seaweed meals in one cup batches and refridgerate them covered...pending use...one cup should last quite a few days, or, say, after five days, toss it and make new again.

What I mean is, make the actual final 'formula', the Water-and-powder-and-meal-and-so-on...make IT fresh every day, and, also, refridgerate it covered between warm ups...never keep it more than the day you made it.

Warm it IN a Cup...with the Cup IN a Pan of hot Water, or in a Saucepan of stove-top heated ( not boiling, but just kinda 'hot') Water...

No way would adding hot water to a powder blend, make a warm enough mix by the time one has is homogensous and well mixed...it would be too cool...

Get or consider to get some 'Nutrical' at 'Petsmart' or something, and add some of that...for now, say 10 percent by volume...then leave it off after a week or so.

Also get or consider to get, some plain, raw 'Misu' and add some of that to her formula...do not cook it...it will be in their (any good grocery or Oriental Market) refridgerator section...


While there get some powdered 'Purple Dulce' if they ( Health Food Store) have it, if the Sea Weed is not easy to find in your area...




> Her amount of food has been increased by quite a bit over the past few days. I blocked her off in the brooder allowing her about a 1 foot space to roam so that she is forced to stay under the heat I will take the temp in there and make sure that it is 100.
> 
> 
> > Please consider to make a little 'squeaker Warm House'...test the temp in the little 'well' of the rumpled towell, which her "Nest" center proper will then be, test it by pressing your wrist into it and holding it there for 30 seconds. If it feels j-u-s-t warm to your wrist, like a kid's mild fevered forehead say, or a very little less, it is fine...if it feels too hot, add another layer of towell under it...if too cold, go to the next higher heating pad setting and start over.
> ...


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just got done doing extraction #2, I was only able to get out 1 cc this time and I replaced it with 1cc of ACV water. She is much more active already. When I extracted this time she fought me so that is good and she is acting like she wants to eat another positive. OK Phil I took her out of the brooder and made her sqeaker warm house. I have the heating pad on high and it is slighty warm on my wrist she has plenty of tshirt material in there with her. Hopefully that will work out well for her. I am getting ready to head to bed I will update everyone in the morning. TERRY- if she is pretty empty in the morning you had said to give her about half a feeding of thin formula. SHould I do half of the 15cc? she had only done one day of the 15 and this is what happened. Let me know what you think is best.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Wendy,

Thanks for the good news update. If Destiny's crop is empty in the AM, then give him/her 5 cc of thin formula and let's see what happens .. don't want a build up to happen again. If that is digested fairly quickly, then give more, but still thin, and let's see how things go. Let's start at 5 cc a time again and see. If s/he is gulping this and it's passing well, then we can go to larger feedings and more frequently.

Major congrats to you Wendy for doing what had to be done and for doing it so well .. that was draining the crop folks ..

We dodged a MAJOR BULLET this time and all kudos go to Wendy and Destiny!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Wendy,


I keep thinking she was not previously warm enough and her 'wandering' was in exhasperation for wishing to be warmer...

Otherwise, my long post above, I was editing it when your mentions were posted and I did not see them till now...

Please make sure the formula is both made fresh each day, and is at about 100 degrees or so when you actually feed it to her...

Please consider to skip the 'bananna' and 'chick starter'...and to use fresh ground Seeds and formula-powder and other ingredients and suppliments as described...

Till tomorrow!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

To not leave anybody in the "dust" .. I advised Wendy to evacuate the crop of Destiny which we did on the phone together. This was done by using the feeding tube on the syringe and "sucking" it out. Then we started 1 cc of ACV water and some serious R&R time for Destiny.

Hopefully all will be extremely better in the AM.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Cool move...


Seems like 'Crop evacuation' is a timely matter for either an actual deed, or for learning more about.

Could sure be a help for the odd Sour Crop for sure...

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

Good morning All,
Unfornately I do now see the results I was hoping to see. I moved her into a box with a heat bad as suggested by Phil so that I am sure she is getting enough heat. When I got up this morning she had moved herself off the pad and was almost outside of the box. Her crop is still pretty full not nearly as much as it was. She only had 4 poops last night from 11pm to 7 am . All were normal formed no watery mess. I just gave her 2cc's of ACV Water after I attempted to evacute more of her crop and got next to nothing. I guess I should just continue with the ACV Water today and see if she will final pass this crop. Terry let me know what you think. Her behavior is pretty back to normal, she is hungry or atleast she thinks she is. ANd she is all over the place and is breathing well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Wendy,

Thank you for all you have done for Destiny. You two have been thru alot lately.

You have gotten alot of great advice from the experts. 

Perhaps she moved off the heating pad because it was a little hot, do you have it set on low?

If you can't evacuate any more from the crop, a drop of olive oil might get the plumbing going again. My rehabber recommended this to me one time when crop was not emptying completely. Just a suggestion that I learned that works.


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have the heating pad on med which makes it warm on my wrist. I have been lubing the tube with olive oil so she is getting a bit of that everytime i evacuate her crop. Guess only time will tell on this one


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Wendy and Destiny,

Sounds like things are a bit better. If your regular vet can do a fecal test and examine some of the crop fluid to determine what's going on, I think this would be best. We may be dealing with candidiasis or perhaps e.coli. You regular vet will have Nystatin for candidiasis if that is the problem as well as an appropriate antibiotic if we are dealing with some other type of infection.

I'm sure Destiny is very hungry by now, so I would give a small amount of very thin formula (5 cc or so) when the crop is as empty as it will get. Also keep up the ACV water in small amounts (1-2 cc). Let's try and keep the amount of input to a minimum until the crop starts working properly again.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Wendy,


You can still give her a good 'drop' of Olive Oil even if you have been lubeing the tube...it might help...and it won't hurt anything.


Does her Crop seem inflated with air? Or like it has a lot of air in it?

Now, on the Heating Pad, do you have a little 'well' made with a soft tee-shirt or soft small towell, for her to nestle in? And does 'warm to your wrist' mean, 'warm' like less than or more than a fevered forehead of a child for example? Or...?

Can you say what you will be feeding her now? And, how you will make it or prepare it? and whether when you feed her the food will be "like" around 100 degrees or so? Or will it be powder and ground Seeds of some kind mixed with warm water, which by the time she eats it or is fed it, by the time it is mixed and so on, will be maybe 80 degrees or something?

Have you been making a fresh new batch of formula every day? Or useing formula made the day before?


Let us know?

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wendy, Destiny, & Terry, well done, sounds like the baby is doing much better.
I don't have much to add to what's been posted and discussed on the phone, Wendy, you've had some excellent help here. The couple of things that I might add overall, would be to check the temperature of the heating pad w/a thermometer if possible so that you can be sure of exactly what's going on w/that, and never reheat formula in the microwave as 'hot spots' can occur and burn the interior regions when ingesting. I'm sure you're already aware of this but thought it good as a reminder. In the meantime, thanks for all you you've done to ensure Destiny's well being.

fp


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

Evening Everyone,
Well after I rather long day her crop finally was empty at about 4:15. I talk with the vet and told her what was going on , she suggested baking soda water to see if that would get things going. Within 30 mins of that she had a very large poop, very watery but it was still alot. SHe has had two 5cc feedings of very thin formula since than and they seem to be passing well. Gonna see out fav. doctor tomorrow just to make sure all is well. We also gotta lot of pin feathers today!!!!!!!!!!! I will post some new pics in a couple of days when she is feeling pretty!


Phil,
I checked the temp of the food that I make fresh every feeding for Destiny. The temp with my tap water , food mixed and in the syringe ready to go into her mouth was 99. I know that you think that she hasnt been warm enough but I can promise you that she was warmer in the brooder than she is now in her warm house. This is my first time raising a baby pigeon and I am doing the very best that I can with alot of help from everyone on here and of course my own commom sense. I dont know what caused her crop to slow down but I promise you that is was not from her being cold. The pictures that I have posted do not show just how active she is. She flaps her wings and attacks my hands as soon as she see me. She is in no way droopy eyed or quiet. SHe is a strong little one and I hope that she continues to thrive and grow up into a beautiful little girl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Wendy, 

I'm relieaved to hear that Destiny's crop has emptied and all is going well again. Do keep us posted and get pics up when you can.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! Good going Wendy and Destiny! I'm glad the baking soda did the trick. If you search here on P-T, there will be some very old posts from a lady named Katie about the baking soda treatment for sour crop. It works as you have discovered!

Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wendy, this is great news, and good to hear of such immediate results w/the baking soda. I must admit, it did seem as though you had the ability to regulate the temperature to a finite mode w/the brooder, although I truly am not understanding exactly what this set up is. But you were able to definitively state the exact temperature, which is not likely w/a heating pad unless a thermometer is placed there to measure. I actually broke one once in a basket w/a small heating pad set on low, as the temp had risen too high due to creases in the pad's placement there.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

makita725 said:


> Phil,
> I checked the temp of the food that I make fresh every feeding for Destiny. The temp with my tap water , food mixed and in the syringe ready to go into her mouth was 99. I know that you think that she hasnt been warm enough but I can promise you that she was warmer in the brooder than she is now in her warm house. This is my first time raising a baby pigeon and I am doing the very best that I can with alot of help from everyone on here and of course my own commom sense. I dont know what caused her crop to slow down but I promise you that is was not from her being cold. The pictures that I have posted do not show just how active she is. She flaps her wings and attacks my hands as soon as she see me. She is in no way droopy eyed or quiet. SHe is a strong little one and I hope that she continues to thrive and grow up into a beautiful little girl



Hi Wendy, 

Oh, okay then...so...

Well...something to bear in mind -

Tap Water usually contains a lot of Cryptosporidium and other bacteria and organisms and anaerobes, especially when one uses the "hot" water, which are not good to be putting into their Food, or for offering to them to drink.

If you were to vigorously Boil the Water "first" and THEN use it for mixing the formula, it would be better...or...even better yet - buy some 'good' purified water at some place which does it on premisis, and not the factory bottled kinds, and to "warm" the 'good' Water in a Sauce Pan, on the Stove for making her formula with...and for offering her to drink.

In which case, you mix the formula in-a-Cup, in-a-pan of hot Water which you made to BE hot by heating it.



Ummmm...

Okay, a 'syringe'...meaning, into her Beak? Into her Crop? Or...?

A syringe with a hard small curved end being poked down her throat? - or with a soft or flexible tube on it, or...?

A large syringe with a baloon or rubber glove finger stretched over the end with an "X" cut in it for the Beak to go into? Or...?

Details...?????


Likewise if you would, to say what you are feeding her presently?

Best wishes...!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*What a great place*

This is such a wonderful thread. A perfect example of people helping each other, giving such precise advice. Destiny is adorable, and obviously much loved. 

I'm so grateful I found this site (with Terry's help.)


----------



## brisbanepigeon (Feb 27, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> A large syringe with a baloon or rubber glove finger stretched over the end with an "X" cut in it for the Beak to go into?



 Does this work?  

If so I can't wait to try!!!!!! I have been trying to figure out how to raise the babies I get and not socialize them to me at the same time. I'm assuming the baby (sorry sqaub???) would stick his little head in there like he was going for crop milk??? This and my pigeon puppet might work!!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

brisbanepigeon said:


> Does this work?
> 
> If so I can't wait to try!!!!!! I have been trying to figure out how to raise the babies I get and not socialize them to me at the same time. I'm assuming the baby (sorry sqaub???) would stick his little head in there like he was going for crop milk??? This and my pigeon puppet might work!!!!


Hi brisbanepigeon,

Here's a link from the resource section you might be interested in:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

Also, the minimonkies turned me on to a feeding syringe that Rite Aid sells pretty inexpensively, the tip can be modified to achieve some good results as
well.

Good Luck,

fp


----------

